# INFPs as teachers?



## Alice in Wonderland

I've considered becoming a teacher for a long time, but the question is would I be a good one? My mom thinks so, but I don't really trust her judgement. I'm not sure how well I'd handle the leadership role. Are there any INFP teachers who can shed some insight?
Also, I know age range makes a big difference. I'm thinking prolly not really little, probably older. Middle school and highschool students most likely, or at least is what I've always envisioned. :happy:


----------



## Rustang

My know a couple of teachers and they swear middle school is the worst. 5-7th. Raging hormones!


----------



## Alice in Wonderland

Rustang said:


> My know a couple of teachers and they swear middle school is the worst. 5-7th. Raging hormones!


 lol yeah you're right,  but I'm a little partial to these years just because they were my favorite growing up. :happy:


----------



## IntoTheTwilight

I am an INFP, and I was a teacher for a few years.

Some advice for what it's worth:


The actual teaching part of it is at times incredibly rewarding if you have students (of whatever ability) who are co-operative in the learning process. I was good at keeping order but doing that forced me into an authoritarian act that was far away from my real self. I taught the high school age group, so younger students are going to create different challenges.
I loved the transformative element of teaching. I still miss that from my life today even though I'm a lot happier in myself.
I know introverts who have been very successful and popular teachers. Heck, I was one of them.
Teaching has become steadily more prone to political interference and micromanagement. When I started you pretty much had autonomy in the classroom after the initial probationary period - providing you were doing a good job. By the end of my time in teaching that autonomy had pretty much gone and I was in permanent conflict with the management (me: ultra-liberal, them: authoritarian). Since I left teaching, friends tell me it has become a lot worse from that point of view.
Most of the syllabuses that lead to standard exams in the humanities are written by people who don't think about those subjects, or about education, the same way that I do. I found them reductive and at times fairly meaningless in terms of what they were seeking to measure, and not designed to promote a love or understanding of the subject concerned.
If you can, try to teach outside "the system". The rewards in terms of your sanity are worth having, even if there is less security and lower pay. By the way, all teaching is no longer as secure a career as it was.
If you do teach within the system, you'll need to develop ways of coping with the issues above. I know people who did it successfully. I just wasn't one of them. Once my core values were challenged, I was out.
There is pressure to take on management responsibility within teaching as a whole. Most of the time it needs to be resisted. I didn't resist and regretted it, particularly as it meant I pushed aside other important things in my life for those years. I also found I was a lousy manager and hated telling others what to do.


----------



## Vagabond

I've been told often that I should consider teaching and I think I would love it, especially at the younger ages. Sadly, I'm not a huge fan of the education system in America, so I don't think I'll be headed down that path. I do hope I will stumble across an opportunity outside of the system at some point in life, though. (If anyone has ideas on how to teach young kids without having to get an education degree and work in public schools, please let me know!)


----------



## Blue Butterfly

I have worked as a teacher. Once for high school kids and I hated that. Then I worked teaching first and second grades and I liked that much better. My only problem was that some of the kids would bully this one little girl and that did not set well with me. At the end though I had taught this little girl how to defend herself and she was no longer a target of the billies. I had also taught the billies to not be so bad to the other children. But the experience left me feeling drained so I never did that again.


----------



## IntoTheTwilight

Vagabond said:


> If anyone has ideas on how to teach young kids without having to get an education degree and work in public schools, please let me know!


One word for you:

Montessori


----------



## Sylphine

My thoughts exactly (only more eloquently expressed). Second the last two bullets & this especially: "By the end of my time in teaching that autonomy had pretty much gone and I was in permanent conflict with the management (me: ultra-liberal, them: authoritarian)."




IntoTheTwilight said:


> I am an INFP, and I was a teacher for a few years.
> 
> Some advice for what it's worth:
> 
> 
> The actual teaching part of it is at times incredibly rewarding if you have students (of whatever ability) who are co-operative in the learning process. I was good at keeping order but doing that forced me into an authoritarian act that was far away from my real self. I taught the high school age group, so younger students are going to create different challenges.
> I loved the transformative element of teaching. I still miss that from my life today even though I'm a lot happier in myself.
> I know introverts who have been very successful and popular teachers. Heck, I was one of them.
> Teaching has become steadily more prone to political interference and micromanagement. When I started you pretty much had autonomy in the classroom after the initial probationary period - providing you were doing a good job. By the end of my time in teaching that autonomy had pretty much gone and I was in permanent conflict with the management (me: ultra-liberal, them: authoritarian). Since I left teaching, friends tell me it has become a lot worse from that point of view.
> Most of the syllabuses that lead to standard exams in the humanities are written by people who don't think about those subjects, or about education, the same way that I do. I found them reductive and at times fairly meaningless in terms of what they were seeking to measure, and not designed to promote a love or understanding of the subject concerned.
> If you can, try to teach outside "the system". The rewards in terms of your sanity are worth having, even if there is less security and lower pay. By the way, all teaching is no longer as secure a career as it was.
> If you do teach within the system, you'll need to develop ways of coping with the issues above. I know people who did it successfully. I just wasn't one of them. Once my core values were challenged, I was out.
> There is pressure to take on management responsibility within teaching as a whole. Most of the time it needs to be resisted. I didn't resist and regretted it, particularly as it meant I pushed aside other important things in my life for those years. I also found I was a lousy manager and hated telling others what to do.


----------



## cardinalfire

Alice in Wonderland said:


> I've considered becoming a teacher for a long time, but the question is would I be a good one? My mom thinks so, but I don't really trust her judgement. I'm not sure how well I'd handle the leadership role. Are there any INFP teachers who can shed some insight?
> Also, I know age range makes a big difference. I'm thinking prolly not really little, probably older. Middle school and highschool students most likely, or at least is what I've always envisioned. :happy:


I've been thinking this also, and here in the UK Conservative Party leader David Cameron is planning to make changes regarding the teaching system here if he gets into power. He wants to make teaching for 'elite' people, those who do well in school, college and university. Which has prompted various discussions about what makes a good teacher?

What makes a great teacher? | Education | The Guardian

I personally feel that if you can watch Dead Poets Society and get what Robin Williams Character is trying to do, then you will be fine.

It seems to me that in teaching, teaching is the last thing you do. After you have inspired, improved and built up the character of those lives who you come into contact with. If a student has better understanding of life and themselves when they leave your classroom, then you have done a good job. Learning is secondary. If they don't have their lives together, the last thing they will want to do is learn about something that they rarely have an interest in. Once they are at the point where they feel in control of their own lives and destinys and want to work to contribute to society and do something with their time on earth and not go down the road most travelled, then you're a teacher.


----------



## susurration

I think It would be good to get more infp teachers in the education system. I live in Australia, and I had mostly NF teachers in primary school. It made my early experience of education very happy. 


In highschool I experienced mainly estj teachers. But I had a science teacher who was infp and a society and culture teacher who was one too (originally thought he was an enfp, but I dont think so anymore, after further thought)

... and now i'm pursuing a career that mixes the sciences and humanities... (studying neuroscience and anthropology atm)

...Because of what they taught (they worked around the system to allow for intuitive learning), their passion for what they taught, and most of all, their deep respect and care for their students. 

They didn't treat us like bricks on the wall. For the first time in my experience of the education system, I didn't feel like just a number, I felt like an actual person. They encouraged us to learn autonomously. To love it, to have faith in our abilities, and not be concerned with the results of tests over quality of learning. 

As has been mentioned above, I am sure it is not easy fitting into (what i believe to be) the most powerful institution in society, when it is not operating in ways that are conducive to what you believe are effective, or dare I say it, right. I have seriously considered teaching and I know already that I would have a hard time adapting to rules and syllabus'. As I say, I think there is so much on the line when it comes to teaching... you can really dis-empower children so easily. I think children should be taught to think critically and learn autonomously. I went to a school that was selective on those criteria, and it changed my life completely. I think those ideas are somewhat compatible with the Australian school system in my state, but education is changing here for the worse, in my opinion. It's becoming more standardised and test oriented :dry:


----------



## LilacWine

Sorry I'm asking something totally unrelated to the post,
but is that Buckley junior you've got there as your picture? Looks like it but I can't tell.


----------



## windex

IntoTheTwilight said:


> I am an INFP, and I was a teacher for a few years.
> 
> Some advice for what it's worth:
> 
> 
> The actual teaching part of it is at times incredibly rewarding if you have students (of whatever ability) who are co-operative in the learning process. I was good at keeping order but doing that forced me into an authoritarian act that was far away from my real self. I taught the high school age group, so younger students are going to create different challenges.
> I loved the transformative element of teaching. I still miss that from my life today even though I'm a lot happier in myself.
> I know introverts who have been very successful and popular teachers. Heck, I was one of them.
> Teaching has become steadily more prone to political interference and micromanagement. When I started you pretty much had autonomy in the classroom after the initial probationary period - providing you were doing a good job. By the end of my time in teaching that autonomy had pretty much gone and I was in permanent conflict with the management (me: ultra-liberal, them: authoritarian). Since I left teaching, friends tell me it has become a lot worse from that point of view.
> Most of the syllabuses that lead to standard exams in the humanities are written by people who don't think about those subjects, or about education, the same way that I do. I found them reductive and at times fairly meaningless in terms of what they were seeking to measure, and not designed to promote a love or understanding of the subject concerned.
> If you can, try to teach outside "the system". The rewards in terms of your sanity are worth having, even if there is less security and lower pay. By the way, all teaching is no longer as secure a career as it was.
> If you do teach within the system, you'll need to develop ways of coping with the issues above. I know people who did it successfully. I just wasn't one of them. Once my core values were challenged, I was out.
> There is pressure to take on management responsibility within teaching as a whole. Most of the time it needs to be resisted. I didn't resist and regretted it, particularly as it meant I pushed aside other important things in my life for those years. I also found I was a lousy manager and hated telling others what to do.


Does the micromanaging occur at all levels, elementary to high school and the private schools? Thank you for the info. This wouldn't be for me at all. It's too bad your curriculum is designed by those who know nothing of the subject matter or how to teach it. 

Are lessons included in it? Is there a proper way to give lessons/teach? That would bother me too if there was no freedom to create some fun/creative methods.


----------



## susurration

LilacWine said:


> Sorry I'm asking something totally unrelated to the post,
> but is that Buckley junior you've got there as your picture? Looks like it but I can't tell.


You're either a Nina Simone fan based on your name..

or given your question, a Buckley jnr fan... 

:laughing:

Yes, it is... Merri Cyr took great photos of him.


----------



## amanda32

*Teaching is a very interpersonal job, so INFP's will be especially good at it.
*it's better to teach older children so you don't have to discipline, because we don't like to do that.
*also, teaching older students because they want to learn -- rather than are being forced (University teaching is ideal).
*the subject your teaching makes a big difference. Are you interested in what your teaching them?


----------



## LilacWine

I'm a fan of both. I heard Nina Simone first when I discovered a record of hers in my garage but I've heard Jeff Buckley sing Lilac Wine on the Grace album - beautiful, beautiful, beautiful, divine. I do, however, like both Buckleys. I actually heard of Jeff through Tim.


----------



## cardinalfire

NatalieAnne said:


> You're either a Nina Simone fan based on your name..
> 
> or given your question, a Buckley jnr fan...
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Yes, it is... Merri Cyr took great photos of him.


Oh yeah it is Buckley, that didn't even occur to me... I thought it was just random guy you took a photo of lol. Last Goodbye is CHOON! I love his voice as the song builds up to the bridge, amazing. His Dylan covers are decent too.


----------



## Moon Pix

I have to say thankyou to InToTheTwilight for his post as for quite sometime I was seriously thinking about going down a path of study via the Open University that would have resulted in me gaining a BA in Engish Literature. The plan was to become an English teacher as English was always my favourite subject at school. Your thoughts are particularly interesting to me because I live in England as well and even when I was considering this it was in the back of my mind that if I did manage to get in there I would find it almost impossible to be a good teacher as I would define it because of all of the rules.

Ive long thought that teachers are basically operating with their hands tied behind their back. The rules the Government imposes regarding what should be taught and how it should be taught are just too restrictive in my opinion. Its an even bigger slap in the face to teachers when you consider that these rules are drawn up by people with no passion for the subjects. On top of that they then have the nerve to set exams every 5 minutes and make everything about 'the exam', killing original thought and replacing it with the ability to simply know the answers to a few questions. Its just another example of a top-down approach to 'molding' the young into what the government want them to be, unquestioning and overworked adults with not much imaginative flair or original thought.

I don't know if I could be a teacher with my hands tied behind my back. Id probably end up in continuous conflict with my superiors and it would just drive me nuts. As for Cameron, he's just a giant cock. God help us if the Conservatives win the election.:sad:


----------



## IntoTheTwilight

windex said:


> Does the micromanaging occur at all levels, elementary to high school and the private schools? Thank you for the info. This wouldn't be for me at all. It's too bad your curriculum is designed by those who know nothing of the subject matter or how to teach it.
> 
> Are lessons included in it? Is there a proper way to give lessons/teach? That would bother me too if there was no freedom to create some fun/creative methods.


I think as far as I understand it the answer to all of this is yes. And if it isn't now, it's the government's aim that it soon will be. In the UK, there's a "national curriculum" for nursery age children. 

There is certainly room for creative methods, but only if your definition of "creative" is the same as that pushed by the government. My understanding was that what they wanted was some kind of children's entertainer act within a very tight script where you micromanaged every five minutes of your lesson. 

When I started teaching, it attracted a certain number of creative mavericks (*raises hand*) who turned out to be inspiring teachers but in no sense "team players" or people you could "manage". I was one of the last of those to leave in my particular neck of the woods.

The key point is that government has replaced education with training. Training is narrow; education is broad. We had an education secretary who said he "didn't see the point" of medieval historians. What the government wants is to turn out obedient drones who will accept society in the pre-packaged form it's handed to them. If they find "education" dull, conformist and conservative, that's just fine, because it's preparing them for workplaces that are just like that too.


----------



## Tommy

IntoTheTwilight said:


> The key point is that government has replaced education with training. Training is narrow; education is broad. We had an education secretary who said he "didn't see the point" of medieval historians. What the government wants is to turn out obedient drones who will accept society in the pre-packaged form it's handed to them. If they find "education" dull, conformist and conservative, that's just fine, because it's preparing them for workplaces that are just like that too.


This is why I believe our society has reached a peak in creativity. We are no longer teaching children to explore the unknown, we are teaching them to repeat what was already done. 

The quote is an excellent point on the subject, and the issue that will probably make great teachers leave their workplaces. Sometimes teachers are forced to do it that way, because they are preparing them for the next stage in education and\or as IntoTheTwillight says, for the workplaces.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

I have an inxp teacher. He did seem more F than T but I'm not too good at typing.

He teaches me Irish and taught me this skill to learn things off, by writing things down over and over until you remember without looking at what it is, you know the one heh :crazy:.

He teaches ill, who teaches all.

Ever hear that expression? It means the teacher that gives you a syllabus and intends to go over it robotically and makes you learn it his/her way teaches ill. The teachers that understand people learn different ways and let them flourish by themselves may look bad and may look like slackers etc. but they teach best for me. 

For these reasons he's a good teacher for me and I appreciate him very much. If you're the same you'll do a world of good for a kid like me, I wish there were more teachers like him.

One fault though, he can only control the class if he really has to and he gets sidetracked with other issues, he's also a big softy and let's us a way with a lot of things, but that's why I like him as well tbh :blushed:.


----------

